# Who do you support for president?



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

8 most important candidates. Left Gabbard, Bennet & Patrick out because irrelevant.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Not my election, but I like Yang and Bernie. Eventually I'd hope they team up. 

Warren.... I really don't know, I have conflicted feelings about her. 

Biden just seems like male Hillary. I hope we don't see a repeat of that.

I can't stand Klobuchar and Buttigieg. I don't have much faith in their chances against Trump.

Bloomberg. I don't even get why he's running.


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

I think an interesting follow-up poll would be who do you think will win the 2020 presidential election?


----------



## Six (Oct 14, 2019)

Come on you f-s if I was a US citizen I'd have one of these hats on all day...






















This is a candidate who's smart enough to parse policy instead of being handed it as part of the theatre troupe which is American politics which sells off legislation to richest bidders - it's Yang territory.


----------



## varikvalefor (Nov 11, 2019)

I cannot claim to be fond of any of the current presidential candidates; however, I did like -- and continue to like -- the idea of having Congressman RYAN as the president of the United States.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Not American but have some amazing American friends... I tend to vote(if I vote) for the party who I think will do the least amount of damage to its people.. Politicians not much different anymore they just think they are... All corporate owned and worse


----------



## Thefabricwhichbleedstruth (Dec 31, 2019)

Bloomberg of course, he’s the only candidate with a proven track record of real leadership.


----------



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

Not a Trump supporter, but I can't argue with success. Bring on four more years.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm really stubborn about refusing to support any politicians, but Yang is making me change my mind. He seems like an intelligent person and I agree with many of his policies.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

I used to keep my fingers crossed for Yang because of his futurist attitudes and especially the freedom dividend, but I'm not happy with his views on culture. In this regard he's a part of the Democrat establishment. He also withdrew from his earlier foreign policy rhetoric, now he begins to look like an Obama 2.0. So this time I'm equally sceptical of all candidates. No one lives up to GWB's standard!


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Deez Nuts


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

Bernie.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

I want to check on the Libertarian party, but in the case of major screwups (like the last time back in 2016 and probably will be this year), I would have to vote either Andrew Yang, Bernie Sanders, or (especially) Donald Trump (I have to see others' policies to see if they're any good).


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Mark Charles


----------



## integra (Nov 7, 2019)

orange man.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Trump.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Donald Trump--because he'll make the rich richer and destroy a lot of other people's lives. I'm into status quo republicans. 

Jk 
Bernie Sanders.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

If his competition were different, I'd have a field day picking apart the flaws with Bernie. But I simply don't have time to when his competition is so subservient to corrupting influence. At least I think Bernie has the capability of shifting the national dialogue in the right direction and helping to divert the populist energy into something that is more self-helping than self-destructive. And I do think there is a seriousness to him having a desire to turn America into a moral nation on the world stage which hopefully will rebuild alliances and calm tensions. The general trend from globalism to nationalism is not an optimal trajectory.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Among the Democrat candidates, Michael Bloomberg is closest to my views (for war on terror, against drugs) so I'd vote for him if I had American citizenship.


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

Nobody, because I'm not sure voting matters and counts.


----------

